# Need a trainer in Mass



## hotrod27 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am currently looking for a trainer for my 6 month old GSD Loki. He has completed a 6 week course at petco however he needs someone who can train german shepherds. Any suggestions please! I am on the south shore of Mass.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Near you: 

Holbrook - Scott Dunmore (highly recommended if you can get his time)
Cape - Mario Gomes
Scott Carlson


----------



## hotrod27 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank You! I will keep checking post in case of any more suggestions.


----------

